# Methods of download MI smart cube app



## Nicdacube (Nov 13, 2020)

I've found bluetooth cubes (smart cubes) are not that popular here, but I think they are very suitable for beginners, also the timer and online battle are great for pros. There are some branded smart cubes in the market, Rubik's, Gan, Giiker, XiaoMi.

The xiaomi cube is the cheapest, less than $30, but the biggest problem for mi cube is, you don't know how to get the app.

So here I will tell you how to download the app and enjoy the cheap and nice smart cube.

If you are using an Android phone, that will be much more easy, you just download the app from the Mi official site

Some people are stuck because they are using iphone. The app is only available in apple store china region, so you have to get a china ID.

We have 2 ways to solve this problem.

*1st method*: Register a brand new apple ID.

To avoid the phone number verification on china region, you need to register a US id first. then change the country to China, input 11 digits phone number randomly. By this way you will get a new apple ID, after you login you will auto jump to the china region app store.

Search "智能魔方" and you will see the app. this *link* is the app profile.

*2nd method* is change your current id region to china, after you download the app you can change back.

After you download the app, Android or iOS, you still need to sign up a MI account. The register process won't verify your email so you can enter any one you want.

Apparently you need to do a lot of works to use the app, but <$30 for a smart cube is attractive too, worth it or not, your choice

You can view complete tutorial with pictures here: https://digamz.com/pages/how-to-download-smart-bluetooth-rubiks-cube-app


----------

